# Carnage Photo



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's some pics of what is left after my guys killed a very very large tinfoil barb...just didn't finish the job yet. He's dead though.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's the other pic


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

damn, any before pics? looks like they liked it :smile:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I love the after pics


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You should also post that in the "Share the carnage" thread!


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

evil. but pretty sweet


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Messy.....








Me likey


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll post it there now.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

filet anybody...nice pic


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

hey man, it's still good throw that bitch in the skillet


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

thats not the cheapest of all feeders either


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

More pics of carnage before death


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

More


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Still More


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Last one


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

looks like they enjoyed killing him they f**ked him up good


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

They teased him with death...mean litter f'ers.


----------

